# Prayers need for a sweet little girl****UPDATE*****



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

:leap: :leap: :leap: :stars: :leap: :leap: 
Baby Mackenzie has a few more tests this morning then she is coming home....Everything looks great she will have a checkups for the next few years The hole was fixedthe Doctors hands were guided by God and the power of all your prayers...








Thank you everyone...Love Baby Mack! 

Just wanted to let everyone know that the sugery was a success and baby Mackenzie it out and doing great!!!!! They will have her sedated untill tomorrow so she won't pull tubes out...thank you all soooooo much for all your positive thoughts and prayers....

Hi everyone....Okay Prayers are need please...My 4 month old neice Mackenzie Danielle is in the hospital in Portland , OR....after being sick for the last few weeks her mom took her in to get checked out and they said she had pneumonia...and an enlarged hart..upon futher testing they found out she has a hole in her hart and as soon as the pneumonia is gone they will have to do open hart surgery to repair it...Thank you all in advance


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Prayers need for a sweet little girl*

Aww, she looks so sweet! I will be praying for her. ray:


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Prayers need for a sweet little girl*

Prayers being sent!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Prayers need for a sweet little girl*

Prayers are sent that way....she is beautiful... :hug: ray:


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Prayers need for a sweet little girl*

Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Prayers need for a sweet little girl*

Your very welcome...may God Bless.... :hug: ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Prayers need for a sweet little girl*

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

My friend had open heart surgery when she was a baby too, she had a hole....I will pray this sweet girl makes it!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Prayers need for a sweet little girl*

Praying for this little girl... ray: ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Prayers need for a sweet little girl*

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery ray: 
Have Faith in modern medicine, it has come such a long way in the care of infants with cardiac problems. :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Prayers need for a sweet little girl*

OMG I am so sorry  I hope and pray she will be fine. I do have faith, as Liz, and ironically as it seems....My niece had a baby almost 2 years ago named KENZIE and she was born with heart problems!
She was 2 weeks old when she had open heart surgery to put stints in her aorta <spelling?> valve and to patch a hole in her heart. 
While I am not close to this niece <I love her because she is family, but that's where I draw the line with her...>, I do adore Kenzie, and try to get updates when I can on her. She'll be 2 in March, has had 2 more surgeries, and the aorta valve was replaced. I think she is done until she's older. She does everything a normal, healthy child would do 

God works in mysterious ways, so I hope your friends little girl gets through this and can go on with a normal, happy, healthy life


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Prayers need for a sweet little girl*

Aww. She is so cute. I will be praying for her. I'm confident in the surgeon though. One of my cousins had a hole in his heart, and he is good now. It's pretty common, and they do surgeries alot. Kids are pretty resilient, and she looks pretty healthy otherwise.


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Prayers need for a sweet little girl****UPDATE****

Baby Mackenzie is getting stronger....She will have open heart surgery tomorrow morning to fix the hole in her heart...I am sooo amazed at how strong my brother and Delena have been through all of this...Thank you everyone for all your thoughts and prayers...


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Prayers need for a sweet little girl*

Thank God she is doing so well! I will be praying for her tomorrow morning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Prayers need for a sweet little girl*

That is great news.... :greengrin: Prayers continuing your way....May God bless... :hug: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Prayers need for a sweet little girl*

awww I am so glad to hear she is getting stronger! Kids are absolutely amazing in what they can endure and fight through! Definitely keep us updated! She is most certainly in my thoughts and prayers. I can remember how scary it was when my neice's daughter went through this, my poor sister was a mess, and my oldest niece was the calming <she is an AMAZING young woman who deserves more credit than she thinks she deserves!>. 
But everything turned out just fine!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Prayers need for a sweet little girl*

WOW, it is so hard to see those little ones like that. Now if you are going to be there, be prepared for all the tubes and things that she will have coming out of her. It is a little scary to see at first. I will say she will bounce back in no time. They are troopers.

I sure will be praying for her,and praying that the lord will guide their hands as they are in that sweet little babies chest.

Please let us know how she is doing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wonderful news!!! It is amazing just how far the medical field has come with the way they can heal! Thank God we have the opportunities to heal and the knowledge to keep babies healthy.

I had a brother born in 77, 2 months premature, hole in his heart, bottom half of his heart was deformed etc....he had his first open heart surgery at 2 weeks old, others every few months..constant medications and my mom and dads TLC, he passed away 2 weeks before his 5th birthday in 82, it was that same year that the first heart transplant was performed, though it was a very sad loss for my family, I like to think that my brothers problems contributed to the knowledge those surgeons acquired to be able to do a heart transplant. It will be 29 years since we lost him but the memory and hurt is still as fresh as it was when it happened.


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

I am soo sorry for your loss, my heart achs for anyone who has to go through this or who has ever been through this....Okay ya got me crying this morning...We can just believe that your brother is all little cardio babies gardian angle. :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I had a brother born in 77, 2 months premature, hole in his hear, bottom half of his heart was deformed etc....he had his first open heart surgery at 2 weeks old, others every few months..constant medications and my mom and dads TLC, he passed away 2 weeks before his 5th birthday in 82, it was that same year that the first heart transplant was performed, though it was a very sad loss for my family, I like to think that my brothers problems contributed to the knowledge those surgeons acquired to be able to do a heart transplant. It will be 29 years since we lost him but the memory and hurt is still as fresh as it was when it happened.


 How devastating Liz....I am sorry for your loss in 1982...that would of been so hard...... :hug:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I have been without a computer for awhile so I just saw this. Prayers for her recovery and home coming! So glad she is doing well. ray: 
:hug: to you Liz on your brother. I bet he was a blessing while he was here.

Gina


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry about your loss Liz, I can't imagine what that must have been like  It's heartbreaking enough that kids have to endure these things so young, but to have their lives cut short as well.... I can't even put into words how sad it is :'(


I hope MacKenzie is doing well tonight, many thoughts and prayers continue to go out that she is okay.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

My sister was born with heart defects and a whole in her heart. She's gone through probably all the things little McKenzie will go through. She is a strong beautiful woman now... In fact today is her 38th birthday!
We were also in OHSU and Portland for most of the first 30 years of heart surgeries, appt's, medicines etc... It's a tough road to live on... but trust me it's worth every single moment! When I think of how her "struggle" has made her such an incredible person, has brought out such incredible love & kindness in so many others that have been around her...well I'm just truly blessed, as are you 
I'm sure McKenzie will be just as strong as my sissy :wink: , and will show her family just how special she is with her amazing strength and charm.
My prayers are with you and your family through this difficult time. I just know she'll be loved and in the best hands. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How is baby Mackenzie doing? I hope that she is continuing to heal and get stronger :hug:


----------

